# How long is the Reserve BMQ?



## mmoynan (11 May 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have read from several sources that reserve BMQ is 8 weeks, 10 weeks, and 11 weeks.  Does anyone has any insight as to what it is at the moment?

Also, I have heard that there is a "weekend" basic training.  Meaning, you go to BMQ every weekend, from Friday evening 'til Sunday night, for however many months, and then you're done.   They said it was, supposedly, made to cater to everyone - so that they could be training people year-round, not just during the summer.  I don't know how true this is, though. 

Anyway, any insight is appreciated.  
Thanks!

P.S.  I did do a search through the database, but found nothing directly pertaining to my second question.  And my first question as addressed, but was answered in many different ways in terms of length.


----------



## Alea (11 May 2010)

Hello,

Maybe the best suggestion then, is that you *contact a recruiter*. They're the specialists. 

This is really what it all comes down to: in order to have clear answers to your questions, you should contact your recruiting center and if you have the possibility to do so, it is even better that you go in person. You don't need an appointment for that.

Alea


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2010)

Unless the TP has changed yet again the length of a Reserve BMQ is 21 training days.


----------



## len173 (11 May 2010)

I just completed Reserve BMQ. It was 11 training weekends from 27NOV09-11APR10. Obviously there were weekends in that space of time that we did not train, and there was a break for xmas, so the time it spans overall will depend on each individual course. But yes, it's done on weekends, from Friday evening to Sunday evening. You would have to speak to your COC to see if any of these are run in your area


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2010)

Jayell said:
			
		

> I just completed Reserve BMQ. It was 11 training weekends from 27NOV09-11APR10. Obviously there were weekends in that space of time that we did not train, and there was a break for xmas, *so the time it spans overall will depend on each individual course*. But yes, it's done on weekends, from Friday evening to Sunday evening. You would have to speak to your COC to see if any of these are run in your area



Regardless, it is exactly 21 training days as stated in the BMQ TRAINING PLAN.


----------



## len173 (11 May 2010)

> Regardless, it is exactly 21 training days as stated in the BMQ TRAINING PLAN.



I wasn't contradicting your post. I was just answering the question with my own experience . . .

And yes, it would have been 21 days, as the sunday of the last weekend was grad.


----------

